# Obiettivo-obbiettivo



## whitesun

Buongiorno a tutti!
Spero di non porre una domanda già precedentemente discussa.
Il mio dubbio è sulla differenza tra obiettivo ed obbiettivo, ossia quando è preferibile usare la prima forma e quando invece usare la seconda. Grazie!


----------



## korok

Non c'è una regola precisa. Si tratta di una "variante fonetica non specializzata in due diversi significati". La più usata ed elegante è la versione con una sola "b", perché si avvicina all'origine latina della parola (obiectum).

Ciao


----------



## Zadrien

Come segnala korok, entrambe le forme sono corrette. Quella con una sola "b" è più vicina alla parola latina da cui proviene e quindi, forse, preferibile alla seconda.

Ciao!


----------



## Luca97

korok said:


> Non c'è una regola precisa. Si tratta di una "variante fonetica non specializzata in due diversi significati". La più usata ed elegante è la versione con una sola "b", perché si avvicina all'origine latina della parola (obiectum).
> 
> Ciao



In realtà, proprio per essere più vicina alla originale latina, dovrebbe essere "più corretta" l'altra versione obbiettivo. Questo perchè parole simili, che derivano da gruppi fonetici simili dal latino in italiano sono state tutte tradotte con la doppia. Tra l'altro la versione con due "b" è stata usata da Leopardi e D'Annunzio...

Comunque, in realtà, è uno dei pochi casi dove non esiste una sola versione giusta: sono perfettamente interscambiabili.


----------



## Uafa81

Io sapevo che la forma più corretta era "obiettivo" e che in seguito la crescente tendenza a raddoppiare la "b" aveva permesso la tolleranza di questa seconda forma.
Sono entrambe ritenute corrette, anche se personalmente scrivo sempre obiettivo.

Credo sia un po' come il caso di "abbazia" (qui in verità è la stessa situazione, ma ribaltata!), che anche scritta con una sola b viene comunque considerata esatta.


----------



## Luca97

Uafa81 said:


> Io sapevo che la forma più corretta era "obiettivo" e che in seguito la crescente tendenza a raddoppiare la "b" aveva permesso la tolleranza di questa seconda forma.
> Sono entrambe ritenute corrette, anche se personalmente scrivo sempre obiettivo.
> 
> Credo sia un po' come il caso di "abbazia" (qui in verità è la stessa situazione, ma ribaltata!), che anche scritta con una sola b viene comunque considerata esatta.



Questa regola del "più vicino al latino" vale sempre? Per molti il titolo dell'ultimo libro di Oriana Fallaci era sbagliato: "Un cappello pieno di ciliege". In realtà lei non ha fatto altro che utilizzare la forma più arcaica: ciliegie è più lontano dal latino di ciliege, che sta cadendo in disuso (se non è già in disuso!), a seguito della regoletta delle consonanti o delle vocali...

Se volessimo stare qui a guardare il pelo nell'uovo, dunque, non ne usciremmo più. Personalmente non difendo l'una o l'altra versione. A volte mi capita di scrivere obbiettivo, a volte obiettivo. Devo dire che, erronamente, la doppia solitamente la lego al significato di "scopo da perseguire", mentre la singola, la lego agli altri significati (imparziale, o obiettivo della macchina fotografica), non so dire perchè.


----------



## pask46

A scuola mi hanno sempre insegnato che la forma corretta è "obiettivo", bollando l'altra (quella con due "b"), come un errore grave almeno quanto la doppia zeta nelle parole che terminano con "zione".
A parte Leopardi e D'annunzio (nell'ottocento, tanto per dire, la "i" intervocalica era mutata in "j"...operajo, projezione), qualcuno ha attestazioni più recenti che avvalorino la tesi della correttezza di entrambe le versioni?
La spiegazione del raddoppio non mi convince tanto... vi sono casi diversi in latino che risultano uguali in italiano, mentre il già citato "-zione" non ammette nessun raddoppio!
L'unica parola di cui sono sicuro sia ammessa la doppia forma è l'aggettivo "familiare", che può anche essere "famigliare".
Per il resto attendo conferma, con tanto di gransigillo dell'autorità competente...


----------



## Necsus

pask46 said:


> A scuola mi hanno sempre insegnato che la forma corretta è "obiettivo", bollando l'altra (quella con due "b"), come un errore grave almeno quanto la doppia zeta nelle parole che terminano con "zione".
> [...]
> Per il resto attendo conferma, con tanto di gransigillo dell'autorità competente...


Quanto all'attestazione, ti rimando al DOP, che certifica la doppia grafia come più o meno tutti i vocabolari; per una (simpatica) spiegazione puoi vedere quanto riportato nel sito dell'Accademia della Crusca, tratto da _Il Salvaitaliano_.


----------



## Luca97

pask46 said:


> A scuola mi hanno sempre insegnato che la forma corretta è "obiettivo", bollando l'altra (quella con due "b"), come un errore grave almeno quanto la doppia zeta nelle parole che terminano con "zione".
> A parte Leopardi e D'annunzio (nell'ottocento, tanto per dire, la "i" intervocalica era mutata in "j"...operajo, projezione), qualcuno ha attestazioni più recenti che avvalorino la tesi della correttezza di entrambe le versioni?
> La spiegazione del raddoppio non mi convince tanto... vi sono casi diversi in latino che risultano uguali in italiano, mentre il già citato "-zione" non ammette nessun raddoppio!
> L'unica parola di cui sono sicuro sia ammessa la doppia forma è l'aggettivo "familiare", che può anche essere "famigliare".
> Per il resto attendo conferma, con tanto di gransigillo dell'autorità competente...



Se D'Annunzio scriveva con la "j" io sono un tram. E soprattutto D'Annunzio era attivo negli ultimi anni dell'Ottocento ed in tutto l'inizio XX° secolo...


----------



## federicoft

Luca97 said:


> In realtà, proprio per essere più vicina alla originale latina, dovrebbe essere "più corretta" l'altra versione obbiettivo. Questo perchè parole simili, che derivano da gruppi fonetici simili dal latino in italiano sono state tutte tradotte con la doppia. Tra l'altro la versione con due "b" è stata usata da Leopardi e D'Annunzio...



Ogni parola ha una sua storia, non esistono regole assolute. Obiettivo è una parola dotta, riscoperta dal latino nei testi delle scuole scolastiche, non tramandata dalla lingua parlata. La grafia etimologica ne rispetta meglio la storia e viene preferita.

Questo detto, entrambe le forme sono ammissibili.


----------



## pask46

Tranquillo, non metterti ad infilare i piedi nei binari... se leggi attentamente no ho detto che D'annunzio scriveva operajo... ho detto che la lingua, in quel secolo, presentava forme diverse da quelle attuali!
Quindi non consideravo attendibili grafie che avessero come "patente" l'essere scritte ed usate nientemeno che da D'annunzio o Leopardi.
Che non appartengono al secolo attuale...


----------



## Luca97

pask46 said:


> Tranquillo, non metterti ad infilare i piedi nei binari... se leggi attentamente no ho detto che D'annunzio scriveva operajo... ho detto che la lingua, in quel secolo, presentava forme diverse da quelle attuali!
> Quindi non consideravo attendibili grafie che avessero come "patente" l'essere scritte ed usate nientemeno che da D'annunzio o Leopardi.
> Che non appartengono al secolo attuale...



Sì ma qua il discorso non è che le parole debbano avere una patente o meno. Bisogna stabilire se obbiettivo è corretto. Sì, è corretto. Punto.


----------



## pask46

Luca97 said:


> Sì ma qua il discorso non è che le parole debbano avere una patente o meno. Bisogna stabilire se obbiettivo è corretto. Sì, è corretto. Punto.


 
 Che strano ragionamento mi fai?
Tu come stabilisci se una parola è corretta?
Probabilmente, come faccio io, consulti un dizionario...
Da come rispondi, invece, pare che tu possa stabilire se è corretto o meno un termine, così... a sensazione.
"Sì, l'ho letto su D'annunzio..."

*Quinci rivolse inver' lo cielo il viso.

* lo consideriamo italiano standard, corretto?
L'ha scritto Dante... (Paradiso, Canto I.142)

Credo che si debba comunque cercare un'attestazione qualificata.
Certo, D'annunzio e Leopardi sono più che degni rappresentanti, ma non basta a determinare la correttezza o meno di un termine.


----------



## Luca97

pask46 said:


> Che strano ragionamento mi fai?
> Tu come stabilisci se una parola è corretta?
> Probabilmente, come faccio io, consulti un dizionario...
> Da come rispondi, invece, pare che tu possa stabilire se è corretto o meno un termine, così... a sensazione.
> "Sì, l'ho letto su D'annunzio..."
> 
> *Quinci rivolse inver' lo cielo il viso.
> 
> * lo consideriamo italiano standard, corretto?
> L'ha scritto Dante... (Paradiso, Canto I.142)
> 
> Credo che si debba comunque cercare un'attestazione qualificata.
> Certo, D'annunzio e Leopardi sono più che degni rappresentanti, ma non basta a determinare la correttezza o meno di un termine.



Lo scrivono tutti i dizionari e l'Accademia della Crusca. Se tu sei un esperto di italiano di caratura internazionale e puoi instaurare un dibattito accademico, non lo sapevo, e mi scuso. Oltre a questa attestazione di vari enti, c'è l'utilizzo del termine da due che, se permetti, ne sapevano qualcosa più di me e di te messi insieme. E' solo un'altra conferma del fatto che si possa scrivere in entrambi i modi.

E comunque qui siete VOI che state difendendo una posizione indifendibile: che una parola più vicina al latino è più corretta. Vallo a dire a quello che hai citato. Credo si stia rivoltando nella tomba.


----------



## federicoft

Luca97 said:


> Lo scrivono tutti i dizionari e l'Accademia della Crusca. Se tu sei un esperto di italiano di caratura internazionale e puoi instaurare un dibattito accademico, non lo sapevo, e mi scuso. Oltre a questa attestazione di vari enti, c'è l'utilizzo del termine da due che, se permetti, ne sapevano qualcosa più di me e di te messi insieme. E' solo un'altra conferma del fatto che si possa scrivere in entrambi i modi.
> 
> E comunque qui siete VOI che state difendendo una posizione indifendibile: che una parola più vicina al latino è più corretta. Vallo a dire a quello che hai citato. Credo si stia rivoltando nella tomba.



Credo si possa troncare una volta per tutte questa polemica citando la Crusca:

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4027&ctg_id=44

«Chi è _obiettivo _in questo dialogo surreale: l'_obiettore _o il venditore di _obiettivi_? Sicuramente il venditore di _obiettivi_, che fra _obiettare_ e _obbiettare_, _obiettivamente _e _obbiettivamente_, _obiettivo _e _obbiettivo_, _obiettore _e _obbiettore_, _obiezione _e _obbiezione _sceglie sempre le forme con una sola _b. _Intendiamoci, le varianti con due _b _non sono sbagliate, ma sono più lontane dagli originali latini, che erano _obiectare_, _obiectivus_, _obiector_, _obiectio_. Anticamente queste parole non venivano usate nella lingua di tutti i giorni: le adoperavano solo i filosofi nei loro eleganti trattati in latino, sicché, in questo caso, adoperare le forme più vicine al latino equivale a rispettare maggiormente la storia di queste parole.»


----------



## Necsus

federicoft said:


> Credo si possa troncare una volta per tutte questa polemica citando la Crusca:
> 
> http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4027&ctg_id=44


Se così fosse, sarebbe bastato leggere anche i post scritti dagli altri (#8), e visitare i collegamenti indicati, per non aprirla :


Necsus said:


> Quanto all'attestazione, ti rimando al DOP, che certifica la doppia grafia come più o meno tutti i vocabolari; per una (simpatica) spiegazione puoi vedere quanto riportato nel sito dell'Accademia della Crusca, tratto da _Il Salvaitaliano_.


----------



## pask46

Ma per me è finita prima di cominciare... mi dispiace solo che qualcuno legga ciò che scrivo, malinterpreti e pensi che voglia sostenere la mia verità assoluta andando contro nientemeno che a D'annunzio o Leopardi...
Lungi da me!
Dicevo solo che sostenere che una parola sia giusta perchè "l'ha scritta D'annunzio" non è un metodo che mi trovi d'accordo.
Posto che, in una lingua viva, il concetto di giusto o sbagliato è assolutamente relativo.
Non è giusto (=corretto) usare "lui/lei" al posto di "egli/ella"... ma quanti di noi direbbero o scriverebbero mai "egli verrà domani"...
Insomma: obiettivo, obbiettivo... sono attestati tutte e due e quindi considerati "corretti". Va benissimo, continuerò a scrivere obiettivo.

Originally Posted by *Luca97* 

 
Lo scrivono tutti i dizionari e l'Accademia della Crusca. Se tu sei un esperto di italiano di caratura internazionale e puoi instaurare un dibattito accademico, 

Non lo sono e non ho instaurato (non credo che i dibattiti "si instaurino") nessun dibattito. Ho solo detto la mia...

non lo sapevo, e mi scuso. Oltre a questa attestazione di vari enti, c'è l'utilizzo del termine da due che, se permetti, ne sapevano qualcosa più di me e di te messi insieme. E' solo un'altra conferma del fatto che si possa scrivere in entrambi i modi.

E' una conferma del fatto che, al tempo in cui scrivevano, si usava quella forma... non ci dice nulla sulla sua correttezza o meno al giorno d'oggi!
Come peraltro la famosa parola "operajo"... esempio che è stato capito al contrario!


E comunque qui siete VOI che state difendendo una posizione indifendibile: che una parola più vicina al latino è più corretta. Vallo a dire a quello che hai citato. Credo si stia rivoltando nella tomba.

Con tutto il dovuto rispetto... non credo che abbia neppure alzato un sopracciglio, quello che hai citato tu (non l'ho tirato fuori io, il D'annunzio)... semplicemente perchè lui parlava e scriveva nella lingua del suo tempo, che non è la mia.
Ciò che era considerato corretto e standard nell'800 potrebbe non esserlo più nel 2000... senza che il buon D'annunzio si dia la minima pena.
Dai Luca... sii *obiettivo!*


----------



## Luca97

pask46 said:


> Ciò che era considerato corretto e standard nell'800 potrebbe non esserlo più nel 2000... senza che il buon D'annunzio si dia la minima pena.
> Dai Luca... sii *obiettivo!*


 
Fermo restando che D'Annunzio scrisse anche nel '900, io mi riferivo al Sommo Poeta. Ripeto che, a mio parere, la teoria secondo la quale una parola più vicina al latino sia più corretta è alquanto balzana. E credo che anche Dante la pensasse come me. Poi, per carità, mi inchino ai soloni dell'accademia della crusca. Speriamo, tuttavia, che questi soloni non ci rifilino una sòla.


----------



## Realman83

Io so solo che all'esame di maturità il mio professore di italiano mi ha dato 14/15 anziché il massimo proprio perché nel tema avevo scritto obbiettivo e non obiettivo.
Dal giorno non mi sono più posto la questione!


----------



## Luca97

Realman83 said:


> Io so solo che all'esame di maturità il mio professore di italiano mi ha dato 14/15 anziché il massimo proprio perché nel tema avevo scritto obbiettivo e non obiettivo.
> Dal giorno non mi sono più posto la questione!


 
In questi casi io avrei fatto un casino che neanche ti immagini. Che poi, tra l'altro, come ho detto, io scrivo a volte con una "b" a volte con due, a seconda dell'umore. E' un po' come la mia professoressa di italiano che sosteneva che "i diti" non si può dire in nessun caso, e bisogna sempre dire dita. Quanto mi fanno arrabbiare queste persone che pretendono di avere la verità in tasca e non mettono mai in dubbio il loro pensiero.


----------



## facciadipietra

La maggior parte o (quasi) tutti gli italiani di tutte le regioni (anche settentrionali) pronunciano "obbiettivo". Dato che la grafia obbiettivo corrisponde alla pronuncia corrente, e al contempo è attestata da secoli in letteratura, ed è inoltre ammessa da tutti i dizionari in commercio, diventa un po' pedante la difesa della grafia latineggiante. In ogni caso entrambe le grafie sono corrette.


----------



## dumbago

whitesun said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Spero di non porre una domanda già precedentemente discussa.
> Il mio dubbio è sulla differenza tra obiettivo ed obbiettivo, ossia quando è preferibile usare la prima forma e quando invece usare la seconda. Grazie!



Dall'Accademia delle Crusca!!!
Chi è obiettivo in questo dialogo surreale: l'obiettore o il venditore di obiettivi? Sicuramente il venditore di obiettivi, che fra obiettare e obbiettare, obiettivamente e obbiettivamente, obiettivo e obbiettivo, obiettore e obbiettore, obiezione e obbiezione sceglie sempre le forme con una sola b. Intendiamoci, le varianti con due b non sono sbagliate, ma sono più lontane dagli originali latini, che erano obiectare, obiectivus, obiector, obiectio. Anticamente queste parole non venivano usate nella lingua di tutti i giorni: le adoperavano solo i filosofi nei loro eleganti trattati in latino, sicché, in questo caso, adoperare le forme più vicine al latino equivale a rispettare maggiormente la storia di queste parole.»


----------



## sleepwalker

Luca97 said:


> In questi casi io avrei fatto un casino che neanche ti immagini.


 
*O.T.:* Ma dai. Strano, non riesco a immaginarmelo. 

Più che dipendere dalla vicinanza o meno all'originale latino, credo che la tendenza all' uso di una o due B dipenda dalla Regione e/o dalle preferenze personali.
Per quanto riguarda gli insegnanti che correggevano _obbiettivo_ come errore è verissimo, a scuola lo dicevano sempre, ma la lingua cambia e si modifica col passare del tempo è capitato che venissero accettate ufficialmente varianti che prima erano sconsigliate o corrette. La lingua è mutamento.  
Io ho sempre scritto (e detto) obiettivo perchè mi suona meglio, non sento la necessità di raddoppiare la consonante quando dico la parola e scrivo come la pronuncio, senza pensare all' essere più o meno purista della lingua.


----------



## alenaro

Solo la mia testimonianza personale: finchè sono giunto al liceo ho scritto "obbiettivo". Dalla 3' in poi, allorchè cambiammo la prof di lettere, la professoressa ha cominciato a correggermelo sistematicamente finchè ho preso l'abitudine di scrivere "obiettivo". So che entrambi sono corretti.


----------



## TheMuse80

Metto le mie due lire perchè è una delle diatribe che hanno segnato la mia vita.... Io ho sempre scritto obiettivo, molti altri che conoscevo scrivevano obbiettivo... E poi mi sono state dette le due seguenti cose:
1. Entrambi sono giusti, o comunque accettati ormai nella lingua scritta italiana (personalmente prediligerò sempre obiettivo, anche perchè trovo la doppia b estremamente antiestetica ma è un problema mio)
2. che 'obiettivo' con una b indica in genere 'mira, ambizione' ecc, mentre 'obbiettivo' è più comunemente utilizzato per indicare la parte della macchina fotografica o simili.
Ora, sul punto 2 io avrò sempre le mie buone riserve.... Non ci credo mica tanto! Ad ogni modo direi che entrambi sono corretti


----------



## luway

Per curiosità ho letto questa discussione, scoprendo a quarant'anni suonati che quanto credevo regola (cioè che con una _b_ si usasse solo per intendere 'imparziale' mentre con due per 'la lente/sistema di lenti' o per 'una meta prefissa'), be', non lo era. Mi chiedo chi mai me l'abbia detto, a suo tempo. Mah!
Penso comunque che continuerò come ho sempre fatto, mi piace che una distinzione tra quei significati sia resa anche da suono o grafia


----------



## mario realini

Obbiettivo?... Obiettivo con due "b" l'ho letto per la prima volta, parecchi anni fa ormai,  in un articolo di Indro Montanelli sul suo nuovo giornale (Il Giornale appunto). Facendo un po' di attenzione ho notato che i suoi estimatori, oppure persone con orientamento ideologico di "destra" usavano il termine scritto con due "b"... Mah...


----------

